# 90% symptom free while on medication



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I am 80-90% symptom free when i am on medications i.e, Escitalopram oxalate -20mg(SSRI) , Levosulpride -25mg. which helps me relax and thus make me symptom free. But it makes me mildly sedated and lazy during the day.

These medicines relax my tensed pelvic floor muscles and are helping. I should start trying alternative methods like meditation and breathing exercises.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Happy for you man, i myself am getting fitted with a stoma sometime in the next month or so which should make me symptom free. What medication is it that you're on btw?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

do you think that means it makes your bm's easier to pass and more fully evacuated? or do you think its the muscles being tense that allows odour to become trapped? or both.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

oceanblue141 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 80-90% symptom free when i am on medications i.e, Escitalopram oxalate -20mg(SSRI) , Levosulpride -25mg. which helps me relax and thus make me symptom free. But it makes me mildly sedated and lazy during the day.
> 
> These medicines relax my tensed pelvic floor muscles and are helping. I should start trying alternative methods like meditation and breathing exercises.


If you have a tight pelvic floor you have anismus and have to do physio to return to a permanent relaxed state of the muscles, You cant stay on the medication forever


----------

